# Bekomme Applet einfach nicht ans Starten



## placebo76 (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo, ein Applet, was definitiv funktioniert, wird bei mir im IE7 in Strict-XHTML  einfach nicht angezeigt. Egal wie ich den Code aufbaue. Normalerweise sollte es SO funktionieren 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
	"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html
	xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

<head>
	<body>
		<object classid="java:Tetraeder.class"
			codetype="application/java"
	        height="500" width="400">
		</object>
	</body>
</head>
</html>
```


HTML und Klasse sind im selben Verzeichnis


----------



## Peter Körner (16. Mrz 2007)

Och kinder... google nach "xhtml applet", erster Treffer.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## placebo76 (26. Mrz 2007)

Leider funktioniert die Parameterübergabe mit diesen Beispielen nicht wenn das Applet per AJAX in ein innerHTML-Div nachgeladen wird


----------

